# rear mkv brake job ??????????



## cheforee (Apr 15, 2007)

does any 1 know roughly the cost of replacing the rear brakes on a mkv jetta vr6 for parts and labour for rotors and pads ?
is there anything else i would need to replace when doing this also ?
is this something i could atempt to do on my own as i am familiar with all the parts but not sure if i have all the right tools???


_Modified by cheforee at 2:22 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: rear mkv brake job ?????????? (cheforee)*

MKV Jetta Vr6???????







You guys up in the "frozen tundra" gettin something we're not?...Besides govt health care..LOL. MKV Jetta/Golf/GTI's come only with 4 bangers to my knowledge...and they have significantly more difficult to work on rear brakes than earlier MKIV's the rear rotors on the MKV do not come off without pulling the rear caliper carriers (MKIV rotors can be angled out w/o pulling the carriers)...the MKV carriers a a bit of a betch to get off...VW uses 14mm triple square bolts..and there is damn little room to work..you need a super short 14mm triple sqaure bit to get a straight shot at the bolt heads with your breaker bar (suspension components intrude on working room)...I got mine at Metalnerd website..very short and with a wobble extension I was able to break loose the bolts without strippin out the heads...These bolts are very tight..stretch torqued and ONE TIME use...If you don't have access to a lift..I'd advise you to get car very high up on jackstands so you can use a pipe extension on the breaker bar to break loose these bolts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cheforee (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: rear mkv brake job ?????????? (spitpilot)*

thanx spitpilot do you know a ball park figure of what the cost would be to have them installed including parts?


----------



## dispatch09 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: rear mkv brake job ?????????? (spitpilot)*

I have a 2003 Pontiac Aztek, which could be totally different than what you. But, if you have a 100,000 miles on your vehicle and have an adjuster on your back brake system, replace it on both sides. I've spent 5 months with a brake shop, 7 visits, and $800.00 which I replaced brake pads and drums two times along with other things. It is a long story, but make sure you get someone to do it right the first time. It is very important to find a very reputable brake shop and like I said,"get it done the right the first time."


----------



## DPGRIFFIN (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: rear mkv brake job ?????????? (spitpilot)*

do you know where to get the replacemnt bolts for this seen as its for one time use? thanks. im trying to do this myself as we speak. thanks again


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: rear mkv brake job ?????????? (DPGRIFFIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DPGRIFFIN* »_do you know where to get the replacemnt bolts for this seen as its for one time use? thanks. im trying to do this myself as we speak. thanks again

Dealer!...about $2-3/bolt..you need 4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: rear mkv brake job ?????????? (cheforee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheforee* »_thanx spitpilot do you know a ball park figure of what the cost would be to have them installed including parts?
 Ring up your local dealer and tell em what you want.."complete rear brake job for my MKV...rotors, pads, fluid flush?(done this recently?)"....They'll quote you a price..that's the highest it can be...if there are local shops that work on Audi/VW's..call them....ask same question....and then ask for labor only if you supply parts...look on parts websites they have good quality parts cheap and you know what you're getting. Some indy shops use crappy parts to quote low prices..not a deal! With dealer you know you're gettin VW OEM parts...with Indy shop you either have to supply parts yourself or confirm brand of rotors and pads they use...beware of Chinese knock off parts!


----------



## deepclue (May 18, 2009)

*Re: rear mkv brake job ?????????? (cheforee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheforee* »_does any 1 know roughly the cost of replacing the rear brakes on a mkv jetta vr6 for parts and labour for rotors and pads ?
is there anything else i would need to replace when doing this also ?
is this something i could atempt to do on my own as i am familiar with all the parts but not sure if i have all the right tools???


Replace pads: $89 labor, parts depends on what pads you get, I assume $60-$120.
Replace rotors: $89 labor ($139 if pads+rotors), parts about $80 per rotor.
When I change pads at the dealer I also have them flush the brake fluid and put new in. That's another $89.
So the whole job, using the price for the pads I have (Hawk HP+), is approximately as follows: $100 pads, $160 rotors, $15 brake fluid, $220 labor = $500 approx, or $400 without flushing the brake fluid.
There's a DIY under the FAQs for many cars in this forum--check them out. Also, for $90 you can get a DVD with the dealer's repair and maintenance manual for your exact car by Bentley.


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: rear mkv brake job ?????????? (deepclue)*

if you need the tool I have one for sale:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4346490


----------

